# Archery Newbie



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the Archery Brotherhood! and Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Justin. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Angel Archer (May 22, 2010)

Hi everyone! This is my first time on Archery Talk. I just got a 2005 Hoyt Rintec for an early B-day present and I'm starting to learn. Hope to pick a few brains for some pointers!


----------



## okredneck (May 19, 2010)

*New to AT*

Just a shout out from soouthern Ok. New to AT and lovin it


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:wav::wav:


----------



## mitch r (Apr 25, 2010)

welcome from iowa


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

